# New emoticons



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

All the non standard smilies / emitocons from the old system have now been added...
[smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead2.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dunce2.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=elf.gif] [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=huh2.gif] [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=idea2.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=indian_chief.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=klingon.gif] [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smoking.gif] [smiley=speechless.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=toff.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif] [smiley=vampire.gif] [smiley=vulcan.gif] [smiley=weneedyou.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=wings.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]

The text used for the smilies is the same as that used in the old system so (hopefully) the old posts will now have the correct smilies in them 

As some have complained about the quality of the standard smilies on the new system, I'll see what I can do to import the old ones into here.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks Kevin. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I'm looking forward to getting the old standard ones back, as well. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Old YaBB smilies / emoticons are now back (probably breaking copyright somewhere :roll: )


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

[smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

Only thing is now you have to click on the link to open them, is there any chance of including more in the left hand side PLEASE??????


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Nice one guys


----------

